# Science report



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so I chose this months science report to be on bettas!! I just want you guys to list some fun facts, opinions, etc. on bettas. I'll take care of the rest.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Betta's aren't really as mean of a fish as most people think. They're clam and mellow


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

lilyrazen said:


> Betta's aren't really as mean of a fish as most people think. They're clam and mellow


 I totally forgot about their aggression in my report, except for fighting which I'm not gonna go into detail about.


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

They are a tropical fish, therefor room temp is sometimes too cold for them.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

they are labyrinth fish...which means they can breathe oxygen from the atmosphere through a specialized organ called labyrinth organ. They can use this organ to get oxygen from the air when oxygen levels in the water are too low.


----------



## chrisb1221 (Oct 16, 2009)

Betta's beautiful finnage isn't natural, it's a product of selective breeding.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They come in all different colors and different tail types.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

You can mention the different fin types. (bah, Dramaqueen said it first xD, I wasn't fast enough!)

Even elementary things about keeping bettas. Might educate a few people!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! Sorry Mandy.


----------



## chrisb1221 (Oct 16, 2009)

You could also mention that Betta keeping is an addiction, as well as a hobby. =P


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!! That's true!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I wonder how much you guys will post in the 5 weeks I have to do this thing


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A lot!!! lol


----------



## Seanyb9985 (Jul 21, 2009)

You could aslo include a few things about how they breed


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Long fins is actually the dominant trait, therefore all wild types with short fins have the double recessive genes for the trait. However, as was mentioned, having long fins was not a natural trait, but because it is dominant it is easy to breed for.

I'd include some common diseases and their treatments as well.


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

You should definitely include some things about caring for bettas, such as the common misconceptions that they require little to no care, can be kept in small spaces, etc.  I bet your report is going to be really good!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Could you print a copy of your report for us to read? lol We can critique it for you! lol Just kidding!


----------



## Chell (Oct 28, 2009)

You can say that they are only agressive/territorialist towards others bettas, but can be quite shy towards other species.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

How about mentioning that bettas are tropical fish ,and they need the same things all tropical fish need. A heated ,cycled tank ,with healthy ,mature biological filter.
How bout mentioning that bettas cannot speak but if they could,,they would prolly tell us they much prefer tanks of five gal or larger rather than the cute little bowls,bio-orbs,crittercages etc.
Or how bout explaining to folks that these fish when kept in small unfiltered, unheated,uncycled tanks, often times die within days,or weeks and become much more suceptible to infections due to poor water conditions.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I read somewhere that male bettas rarely kill each other in the wild because they can retreat and the only reason why they will kill in tanks is because they can't retreat once their done bullying each other. Someone commented on this and said they read it too, so you could add it as a fun fact.  You could also put that some males actually enjoy each others company (two of mine that I've had together for over a year actually get very depressed when I separate them).


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Oo Oo Oo I know okay listen to this!!!!!!!! you could add on your report thatThey are super mega addictive and Awsome!!!! and for a last thing you could give out fry to the responsible people in your class. If i were in it and you gave out fry I would conclude that it is the best report EVER!!!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay I'm sorry, I just wanted to see how much space that would take up LMAO


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

You could say about the suggested foods and how much should be fed each day.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Betta should be pronounced so that it rhymes with vendetta. (I actually never knew that. Just read it recently.)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

vaygirl said:


> Betta should be pronounced so that it rhymes with vendetta. (I actually never knew that. Just read it recently.)


YES!!! It is my pet peeve when people say Beta 

LOL


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just to say only my techer will be reading this, and the kids at my school are snobs who don't care about another living thing. Anyway my techer took my binder today (was doing homework in class) and she found my spawn log for my CTs and was really interested in it. Looks like we're gettin a A+ Notice I said WE'RE.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL! GREAT! Sounds good.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad you're getting an A. You deserve it!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay for more As (rhyme, lol)! And I know the feeling about the snobs at school. A lot of people in my school don't give a darn about anything besides themselves and the dance that's coming up


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

vaygirl said:


> Betta should be pronounced so that it rhymes with vendetta. (I actually never knew that. Just read it recently.)


I was actually about to make a topic asking about that! I've noticed people keep saying bey-ta. It's weird...I thought I was pronouncing it wrong.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I actually already made a thread like that.  Just look at my past threads and you'll see it.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

You could mention that there are several different species of Bettas, and that Betta Splendens is actually only one of them.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> I actually already made a thread like that.  Just look at my past threads and you'll see it.


Oh yeah, i just found it. I had always assumed it was beh-tuh, but at all the petstores they say bey-ta so I was starting to doubt myself.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah one time I called pet smart to ask them what day they got their bettas in (first pick hehehe) and I pronounced it Beh tuh and the lady on the phone was like Uhhh you mean Bay tuh?


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

It drives me a little crazy when people say "Bay-Tuh," but I feel like a neurotic weirdo if I correct them:roll: :lol:
So I usually just continue on with the conversation stressing the word "Bet-Tuh" and see if they catch on :lol:


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Lol! I guess it's a tomato/tomatoe thing, but it just bugs me because it reminds me of beta testing!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Idk if we're gonna turn our reports in. My science teacher died this morning so we're not sure whats gonna happen now. Plus it's gonna be crazy with our schedule now.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

:O

Oh my gosh... I'm so sorry about your teacher...


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry about your science teacher ): A couple of weeks ago we had a teacher who died, and we did absolutely nothing all day. It was strange, but no one was happy about it.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

vaygirl said:


> Betta should be pronounced so that it rhymes with vendetta. (I actually never knew that. Just read it recently.)


 I was talking with one girl and told her that she was saying it wrong, she really doesn't believe me that it's not "Beta".


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

And sorry about your science teacher, that must suck.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no!! I'm so sorry about your science teacher!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya the whole school was pretty sad. We're gonna go ahead and finish the reports so you guys can continue posting. BTW I got a white DT betta today!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh cool!!! I also have a white DBT! He was light blue when I got him, and now he's completely white! Can you say Marble!?!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya he's marble, maybe, IDK but he's pure white on the fins and cellophane on the body. Just got to find a female for him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A white dt!! Cool!! He sounds pretty!! I'm looking for a white female.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> A white dt!! Cool!! He sounds pretty!! I'm looking for a white female.


Ya I'll get pics when I'm done with my homework


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait for pics!


----------

